# Peggy's AZ Red Poodles what are your thoughts?



## Tryin (Oct 27, 2013)

I am looking for a red mini. I have searched for an AZ breeder. I have very limited experience with poodles. Can someone please check out the pics of the dams and sires and tell me your thoughts on looks? Are there any red flags?

www.Peggysarizonaredpoodles.com


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

She says that all her dogs are health tested, but 1) she doesn't say which tests have been done, and 2) she doesn't show any proof. I would ask her which tests she does and if she has the documents to prove that they have been done. Anyone can say that their dogs are health tested but it doesn't matter until there is proof. She also uses the term Teacup which is a big red flag. It doesn't look like she shows or competes which is also a red flag, but for some that might not be. Another thing that gets my attention is that she doesn't have any info on her breeding dogs, she just has pictures. I would want to know a bit about the parents like temperament, length and hight, and weight. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

And what the heck does this mean "prestigious quality 14 generational lines as well as AKC registered."
Sound like pure puffery to me!
Plus, it does NOT look like she has any Miniature Poodles! She does not say what size they are, and they all most definitely look like toys! And all of the females being bred to one male - sorry, but this looks like a money making operation - not someone who is breeding for health, temperament or conformation - just to make puppies to sell... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tryin (Oct 27, 2013)

This is my concern, she says she has a litter of minis, but all the dogs look like toys to me (eyes and muzzles). But i am not certain about poodle eyes, so i'm asking for help from those more knowledgeable than me. I think their is a difference in the toy "look" than a mini's face. Is that an incorrect generalization?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

The pictures are all toy poodles, not a mini in sight. If you want a mini, find a mini breeder. Usually people either breed toys poodles or mini poodles and do not have both varieties. Many standard poodle breeders will also have minis OR toys, but not both. She says toys, tiny toys and miniatures in her marquet, but I suspect she is calling over sized toys miniatures because a miniature is defined as between 10-15 inches, so an oversized toy is a miniature. You are right, though, toys have a different look and a different temperament than miniatures. An oversized toy will probably have a toy temperament. 

I would look elsewhere, but you may need to wait for the right puppy that way. This breeder says she has three litters due in March/April, so you are waiting until June anyway. I also do not like that you can not visit the puppies until they are 8 weeks old. That means you can only visit them when they are ready to go home. It is nearly impossible to walk away from a cute puppy if they are not what you really wanted.

I can not see that she is doing a thing with her poodles other than making babies.

Is there a reason you are set on a red? If you expand your color choice you would have better luck finding a quality puppy. Here is an Arizona breeder with quality miniature poodles: http://www.alegriapoodles.com/ Look at their bodies and faces. You should see a big difference from the red breeder, not to mention they are twice the size.  You can contact this breeder and if they don't have puppies coming up may be able to quide you to another quality mini breeder.


----------



## Tryin (Oct 27, 2013)

Thank you, outwest! That is exactly what i thought upon seeing the pics. I was scratching my head because none looked like minis to me. 

I love the look of alegria's poodles. I am just so infactuated by the red color. I used to have one and miss him terribly. Actually, in hindsight, hhe was probably more of a dark apricot. 

Red is such a hard color to find in size and quality in this area. I think most poodle lovers have their favorite size and color. It's one thing i love about this breed. There's something for everyone, lol!

I am afraid to look at alegria in person because i may fall in love. Maybe i will contact them and see where things go.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Tryin said:


> Thank you, outwest! That is exactly what i thought upon seeing the pics. I was scratching my head because none looked like minis to me.
> 
> I love the look of alegria's poodles. I am just so infactuated by the red color. I used to have one and miss him terribly. Actually, in hindsight, hhe was probably more of a dark apricot.
> 
> ...



Sometimes you have to travel,and go to great lengths to obtain your dream poodle, but truly think that it is worth the trouble!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Red is hard to find in most places in any size. They are out there but finding them especially good ones is very hard. They are rapidly moving into the fad color category so you need to be even more careful when looking at kennels. Smile you should at least LOOK at the Alegria Poodles site just to see what a GOOD mini looks like. Then when you find your dream red/apricot you will know what you hope the parents will look like


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

alegria may also know a breeder of red minis that she respects to whom she could direct you.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Shiann Poodles in SC have beautiful Reds, Mini/ Dwarf.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am so glad you are getting feedback on potential breeders. Peggy site is loaded with red flags. Breeders normally take pictures of their dogs in a stacked position, not in trees! No lineage mentioned. Let yourself fall in love at a quality breeder.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Also look into Karbit & Rosemel. Breed Minis & Klein's. Bred for Conformation, Agility & Obedience. There have been a few threads on here with Karbit & the happy, very active owners.


----------



## gr8pdls (Jul 13, 2010)

My niece lives in Wisconsin and bought a red mini from a breeder in Tucson, AZ. She's very, very happy with her pup - named him Frankie. He's probably about nine months old now. I saw him twice and he looked very nicely put together with a handsome face. Here's the link: redminiaturepoodles.com


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

If I were you I would check with your local PCA and get a breeder referral for what you are looking for and start there. The website fails to state some very important information and I would be a little concerned.


----------



## Tryin (Oct 27, 2013)

gr8pdls said:


> My niece lives in Wisconsin and bought a red mini from a breeder in Tucson, AZ. She's very, very happy with her pup - named him Frankie. He's probably about nine months old now. I saw him twice and he looked very nicely put together with a handsome face. Here's the link: redminiaturepoodles.com


I most certainly will. Thank you so much for the referral!


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

gr8pdls said:


> My niece lives in Wisconsin and bought a red mini from a breeder in Tucson, AZ. She's very, very happy with her pup - named him Frankie. He's probably about nine months old now. I saw him twice and he looked very nicely put together with a handsome face. Here's the link: redminiaturepoodles.com



We got Rookie from the same breeder. She does a lot of testing, so much so that my vets eyes glazed over when she saw them. My groomer thinks Rookie is one of the best bred dogs that she has groomed. He's a sweetheart of a dog.


----------



## HESHY (Sep 26, 2020)

She is not to be trusted. She told us we can pick our dog, she sent pictures of puppies and mother and father. Told us dogs will be ready in 8 weeks. We agreed on the price but she would not take a deposit. We gave her our names and telephone number. She called us the next week and asked us what dog we were interested in. She acted like she had no Idea who we were. She did not sound like the same loving person we spoke to the week before. We told her that we wanted the red poodle that she sent pictures of. This was the dog we agreed to buy the previous week. She said that she does not think she will sell us a dog because she did not like our attitude. I can only assume that someone offered he more money and this was her way of getting out of the deal. Please believe me that we did not act rude to her but were shocked at how her attitude changed from the week before.


----------

